# Congratulations and Thanks



## Muttley1900 (Dec 23, 2008)

Firstly Id like to thank Royfox for taking the initiative for setting up the whole deal.

Secondly, Id like to say congratulations to all you S1 (ex?) users, who are in a VM cabled area, have received their call today and even arranged install dates. Well done you!

As someone who is not in a VM cabled area...

...I want details! I want to read lots and lots about how good these units are, how great it is to be back using a Tivo and what you find better (worse?) than your old S1 did for you. So please, keep posting about your experiences.

J.


----------

